# Anyone ever seen or used one of these? (Fractal Vise?)



## middle.road (Dec 18, 2021)

Saw this on YT. I've never seen one.
Did a web search and now I'm truly fascinated by them.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 18, 2021)

i have not used one, but they are supposed to be able to grab just about anything !


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 18, 2021)

I really, really want to make one. Big project, though.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 18, 2021)

Lo-Fi said:


> I really, really want to make one. Big project, though.


I've come across some 3D printer models up on Thingverse and there's some kits on Etsy made out of Grey PLA & Black TPU.

This is going to turn into a 'rabbit hole' moment I think.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 18, 2021)

Pretty much useless for machine work, I think; nearly all machine work calls for accurate alignment of the workpiece, I do not see how that could be achieved by that device.  Someone observed that they may have been used for holding work for manual engraving.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 18, 2021)

I have never seen a vice like that and I think it is a very cool and usefull tool to have in your arsenal.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 18, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Pretty much useless for machine work, I think; nearly all machine work calls for accurate alignment of the workpiece, I do not see how that could be achieved by that device.  Someone observed that they may have been used for holding work for manual engraving.


Straight down force such as drilling would be OK, I would think.
Benchtop type work, filing and such would be decent also.
Most definitely good for engraving. found this:


			Morphing Fractal Engraving Vise Jaws
		


and this:


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 18, 2021)

Looks like some of that there alien technology. Mike


----------



## addertooth (Dec 18, 2021)

They are popular among hand engravers.  Some have added them in their "ball vices" to hold very irregular shaped pieces.


----------



## Diaric (Dec 19, 2021)

That is interesting. I have a small vice, where the back jaw will clamp on any angle, but nothing like that. That could be very handy.


----------



## Kevin T (Dec 26, 2021)

I want one too! But just looking at the beauty of them seems cost prohibitive in my mind. 

Note to self: I need a friend with a bunch of CNC equipment!


----------



## pVAnyxi (Jan 11, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Pretty much useless for machine work, I think; nearly all machine work calls for accurate alignment of the workpiece, I do not see how that could be achieved by that device.  Someone observed that they may have been used for holding work for manual engraving.


What would make them unstable?  Disregarding manufacturing tolerances, it doesn't look like the part should be able to move once the vice is tightened, right?  Once all of the smaller jaws are locked to the part, the larger jaws couldn't turn; not unless the part is small enough that the two large jaws had closed down so that they were rotating around the same central point, I would think.  So you couldn't index a back jaw and know that your part was aligned with that once the jaws were closed or anything, but what would keep you from using parallels for horizontal alignment and then moving the entire vice while indicating the workpiece itself before locking the vice down to a table?  If that were done, am I missing something that would still screw it up?

Or is it simply that, in general, these types of vices are sloppy enough that you CAN'T disregard manufacturing tolerances, and they still have "wiggle" even after they're closed down tight?


----------



## addertooth (Jan 11, 2022)

Fractal vises are secure once clamped.  Where they vary from a classical vise is that the jaws shift while tightening, so you don't have a back-jaw which serves as a reference which is parallel with the X-Axis of the Mill.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Jan 12, 2022)

Maybe useless for _production_ work, but hardly useless for the kind of awkward one-off jobs a hobbyist may do! For securing rough castings for initial work, for example, it would be fantastic. A version with a straight fixed jaw and a fractal moving jaw would be ace too.


----------



## JRaut (Jan 12, 2022)

I've got this slick Kopal vise insert thing that accomplishes about the same task.

The body is filled with some sort of oil. The pistons are free to move in/out independently to match the contours of the part you're grabbing.

Had it for a few years, only used it once.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Jan 12, 2022)

That would be a neat little project to make.


----------



## JRaut (Jan 12, 2022)

Lo-Fi said:


> That would be a neat little project to make.




Yup. It's an all-aluminum body too, so certainly nothing special.

I'm frankly surprised the concept hasn't caught on more. It's a good idea, especially for use with castings and the like.


----------

